# Help me Want to get my daughter into showing horses



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

How about starting with a good trainer to train the daughter and the horses? That seems to me to be a start. Can I ask why you definitely want her to show when your horses aren't even trained? Does your daughter want to?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My first thought as well was, "Does your daughter want to do this?" Just the way that this has been phrased sounds to me like a parent wanting to provide some opportunities for the child, but the child may not actually be as interested as the parent.

Do you own these 3 year olds? Have you just started with horses? How old is your daughter? What is your horse experience? What kind of shows?

This sounds to me like a situation where you may not know the time and cost involved in doing this.

Personally, I don't show at all, but if I was going to the first thing I would be doing is working with a horse that knows more than I do, not a 3 year old. Next steps would be to find a trainer.

If it's just for fun, attend shows, ask questions, read, practice, ask for critiques (and be able to take them) and be sure the horseman/woman is matched to the proper horse. Not someone inexperienced with an equally inexperienced horse.


----------



## padgetts79 (Jun 25, 2011)

NO she is the one wanting to show and train her own horses. sorry if it sounded like i was forcing her. She and we have raised the 3 year olds since birth. I have rode horses all my life. broke some even too. the daughter is 11 and wants to do everything herself. She doesn't want to take them to a trainer. i Have asked questions. followed along behind some. just thought i could get some more advice on here. But since it sounded like i was forcing her to show. haven't got the feedback i was expecting. I breed and raise horses as well. for my self not to public. She says to me she wants to show off her horses cause she is so proud of them. Since she shows lambs and goats through 4-H she says why not show the horses as well.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If she shows other animals, perhaps the first step would be to join a horse 4-h group or something similar. From my experience, daughters typically DO want to do it all themselves (since most of them are 12 going on 30...lol). That is usually NOT the best thing for them or the horse. I had to get trainers for my daughter to save my sanity, since she would not listen to me and it was a constant battle. After all, parents know nothing you know. ;-)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Padgett -- I hope you weren't offended by my post. I was just trying to clarify so you could perhaps get answers appropriate to your situation.

Anyway, since your daughter is already involved in showing, she does have some of the skills already about following the rules and how entrants are judged. That's great. As FnBeans (LOL, that short form sure does type out funny!) says, joining up with others is great. Attending as many shows as possible (as a spectator) before her first show and then entering halter classes would be great.

For other than halter, you will need to be more specific and then people that do the circuits can give you advice. I'm already out of my league!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Altho it's difficult to step back, she's learning to make decisions, not always be protected. She'll make mistakes as she needs to make mistakes. The horse won't suffer unduly. Your daughter would likely appreciate your help with all the behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I show 4-h and love it, depending on, your county and state out will depend what the specific rules are, look up your state 4-h rules and then you will want to get your county rules.

like I show in michigan so I follow MSU extension rules.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KJnSaz always and forever (Oct 24, 2011)

BAD idea to have an 11 yr old training horses!!!! The riders age and horses age should add up to around 20 so she needs a horse that is a least eight a young horse just isnt safe for a young rider sorry!!! please dont send her to a show on one and most of all a 4-h show because they are meant for fun not "showing off my horse"


----------



## padgetts79 (Jun 25, 2011)

well she is training this one. Yeah i have heard putting a young horse and a young rider together is a bad idea. I would never put my child in danger or anyone elses. We are going or trying just to show at halter the first year. and yes they are meant for fun. But showing off her accomplishments does not hurt.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Definitally go to the 4-H and work on the horsemanship portion. I myself have been showing through the texas 4-H for two years. Came home from state with a few ribbons even! It's always a great time. Im showing my soon to be three year old in the versatility furturity this next year and that would be something to look into with your daughter!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

KJnSaz always and forever said:


> BAD idea to have an 11 yr old training horses!!!! The riders age and horses age should add up to around 20 so she needs a horse that is a least eight a young horse just isnt safe for a young rider sorry!!! please dont send her to a show on one and most of all a 4-h show because they are meant for fun not "showing off my horse"


Not always true. I trained my some what halter broke yearling all by my self at 13. She now toats around 5 kids, oldeds is 12 and youngest is 5. 

Not every one pops out of a mold, and some kids have been riding longer than some adults.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

If she wants to do it herself, let her, she will learn the most first hand to learn and grow from and become a more skillful horse-woman. 

You may want to do some 4-H clinics before entering the show ring. Their instructors will teach the exhibitors what they need to know and do for their classes. What they need their horses to do, where your daughter will need to stand while the judges are walking around the horses in halter class. It also gives them a chance to practice what they need to do since the clinics usually involve bringing your horse along. Some 4-H shows even have green broke classes for those who have trained their own horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

